# Recommendation for NAKIRI japanese knife



## Marcelo_USA (Feb 12, 2018)

I am new here and would like to get your recommendation for a Nakiri japanese knife.
My budget is $200 ish. Let me know which are the best options.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I used to ask the same question when I first started buying knives.

What I have come to realize, however, is that all nakiri over $100 are great. In fact, a lot of the good nakiri's sell for even less than that.

Therefore, just pick whichever one catches your eye the most. Aesthetic, I find, is a deciding factor in expensive knives.


----------



## Marcelo_USA (Feb 12, 2018)

Would you guys share some brands that I should consider as the best for the $200? I was thinking about selecting VG-10 and have it sharpen for more time (I know that it is harder to sharpen, but I am not concerned with that). I like Yoshimi, Tojiro, Sakai. But again I know nothing about this, that's why your guidance is important.


----------



## Marcelo_USA (Feb 12, 2018)

benuser said:


> Are you right-handed, and would you consider carbon steel instead of stainless?


I am right handed. I do want a double edge knife. Single edge is not for me. Sure, a high carbon would work. I just want a blade that does not have to be sharpened often, like every time that I use. Let me know some good options.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what I've got. It's a beautiful tool in my bag. It's stainless and it's got a wa handle. Inexpensive ($75), easy enough to sharpen (I use an electric CC sharpener.), solid value if you don't have any issues.








https://www.chefknivestogo.com/toshsa16.html

This is what I had before that last one. I gave this away to make an old man happy. It's a little more than half as much $$ ($40). It's all one(1) steel that sharpens easily. It's got a professional grippy resin handle. It's a worker ... not a show model. 








https://www.chefknivestogo.com/tomvsna16.html


----------



## Marcelo_USA (Feb 12, 2018)

benuser said:


> Would you consider a Western handle?


Whatever handles well.


----------



## Marcelo_USA (Feb 12, 2018)

Would someone have a Damascus steel option, or something with higher hardness so that I have to sharpen less often? I am thinking about 
https://echefknife.com/product/yosh...ape-shitan-handle-with-natural-magnolia-saya/


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

The Deep Impact line is one of my favourites.


----------



## Jedicat94 (Feb 9, 2018)

Tojiro might've got something for you.

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/toshna161.html

Reactive as h**l I suppose, but cheap and boy is it sharp oob

Edit: Oops sorry, didn't notice your post about damascus


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Shameless plug: I have a Konosuke Damascus stainless steel Nakiri in bad need of a sharpening but other than that in beautiful shape I might consider parting with, but Idk how much I'd want, they're relatively rare.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... a bit late here ... but ...

The knife *Jedicat94* recommends in _post 12_ is fantastic for cheap. Sharpens like a razor. It is however ... very reactive. If you're not aware of that behavior and ready for the discipline you'll get rid of it in a month. Other than that ... great knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

also the Takamura in sg2/r2


----------

